# A Collection of One-Shots



## Eeveelution (Apr 9, 2009)

*A Collection of One-Shots (Latest Story: "The Sky's Tears")*

I decided to make one topic for all my One-Shots. It's a win-win situation: I can post more stories as mini-series and test ideas, and there will be less topics for people to sort through. I'll make an index when I post more stories.

Promise of Love​The Pikachu cuddled an egg in her arms as she hid in the bushes. Footsteps were approaching, evil humans wanted her egg, her final chance to give her mate a child. She couldn't let them take it, like with the others, but she was weak, she couldn't protect it. They got closer, she could hear growling, they had sent their captured Pokémon after her, to weaken her. Little energy was left in her body now, they chased her because she was already sick. Humans made her think they were doing their final attack, just so she'd use all of her power. Then the real final attack began.

Not all humans were like that. One human captured her brother in a red and white ball when he'd hurt his leg. A few days later they returned, his leg fully healed. Some humans shared special bonds with their Pokémon, even gaining forms she'd never seen in the wild. A human raised her as a Pichu until she became a Pikachu, then released her into the wild. Originally she thought all humans were good, helping Pokémon, even those they didn't know. She was wrong. They would steal eggs, try to kill her mate, take her friends. These humans chasing her were cruel, even to companions, giving no choice but to obey their horrible commands.

As the Pikachu rested in the bushes, she heard the Pokémon get closer. She knew that all hope was lost when they found her, that she'd die, that they'd mercilessly kill her, that her mate would never see her again. But no matter what, she had to protect the egg. It was the only reason she didn't give up yet, they couldn't have it. Even if they killed her, they couldn't get it. When her mate chose her, she promised herself she would give him a child, and she never broke a promise. The humans had taken her previous eggs, so this was her last hope. If she could just make it to the big tree, she could give her prized egg to a strong bird to take to her mate, then it wouldn't matter if she died, her promise would be kept.

Suddenly an eye appeared through the leaves, making her heart stop. It was redder than blood, with small black pupils, her image of evil. The Zangoose's eye looked at her egg, how she held it to her chest, and turned around like it saw nothing. It took a moment for the Pikachu to realize it was giving her a chance to escape, even though they didn't know each other, and knew it would later get in trouble with the humans. She carefully looked out of the bushes. No one looked in her direction, most likely thinking she wasn't there, giving her the perfect chance to escape. As fast as she could, she darted away from her hiding place, gaining the humans' attention. The world seemed to be in slow motion to her, the only things she could sense were sight and sound. Not even the searing pain from running so hard when she felt so weak made her stop, it seemed to disappear like magic.

The humans screamed as they chased the Pikachu, telling their Pokémon to catch her. But she refused to stop, when she glanced back  she saw one human leading away the Zangoose that let her escape, holding a whip made from Bulbasaur vines. Why it let her go she did not know, but right now it did not matter. The tree started coming into sight, she knew she only had one chance to make it. When the humans tricked her into using all of her energy, she tricked them, she saved enough for a big blast. As she ran, she began charging energy, waiting until she had half of it before stopping to put down the egg. She released the biggest bolt of lightning she ever made, hitting her pursuers. Then she picked up the egg and made one last dash for the tree.

Every bird in the tree saw the blast, shocked when a Pikachu carrying an egg from that same direction. A Swellow flew over to her, and knew right away she used too much energy. Using what was left of her strength, the Pikachu nudged the egg towards him with her tail, looking at him weakly. Her eyes held fear, terror, despair, and weakness, but behind all of that was one other emotion. Hope. The Swellow understood what to do and gently lifted the egg with its clawed feet, careful to not damage it. The Pikachu smiled weakly at him as they heard the humans getting closer. Gently she lowered her head to the ground, and the pain, from running so hard, from damage she received in the fight, from using all her energy in that big blast, caught up with her. But her egg was safe, so she finally closed her eyes, never to open them again.

Several Pidgeotto flew over to take her body, saving it from the humans who caused this. The Swellow flew to his nest, setting the egg on a piece of bark he'd tried to use as the bottom, and lifted the bark with his talons. He began flapping his wings, then began soaring through the air, careful not to drop his important delivery. Other bird Pokémon said several Pikachu and Raichu lived in a nearby clearing, one of which must be the egg's father. Even though he had never been there, he had a rivalry with the leader, making it tempting to destroy this egg. But that Pikachu did so much to protect it, she died, he had to take it to its home. He could see the clearing now, so he landed just outside it, and carefully set the bark and egg on his back. Then he went in.

Many Pikachu ran over when they saw the Swellow, curious why a bird dared to go there when they could easily kill it. Their electricity felt dangerous to him for every moment he stayed there, but he had a mission. It was his duty to honor that Pikachu, find her mate, return the egg. The leader of the colony, a Raichu, came out from the trees and glared at him. Silence reigned, none of the Pikachu dared to move out of fear, they only stared at the two enemies. After what seemed like hours, the Swellow shifted its body. This made the Raichu crouch into an attacking position, ready to strike the bird with a bolt of electricity at any moment. The Swellow paused, but continued to tilt its body, letting the bark and the egg on it gently slide off.

The gathered Pikachu stared in shock as they saw this, including the Raichu, who ran over to the egg in shock. He gently poked it with his paw, making it roll over, revealing something terrible the Swellow didn't see earlier. Blood was speckled on the egg, blood of the Pikachu. Tears formed in the Raichu's eyes, realizing that the big blast of electricity they'd seen earlier came from its mother, who died saving it from danger. Sadly he picked it up and cradled it in his arms, crying. He remembered sensing humans earlier, but the Pikachu left with her egg anyway without any protection. The Swellow quietly left so the colony could mourn alone in peace.

All the Raichu could think of was his mate. His mate once told him she'd die to protect their egg, her greatest gift, the proof she truly loved him, the one promise she made when he chose her to be his mate. And like always, she kept her promise.


----------



## Eeveelution (May 9, 2009)

*The Sky's Tears*

*Note: This story has one part that is violet and is suggested that children under the age of 10 do not read this.*

I came up with this idea a little bit ago. This story is kind of sad but has a happy ending. I worked on this for about an hour or an hour in the half. Also, if you think I should raise the age restriction, let me know and I will. Please review fairly and give me any criticism. I won't freak out, because I'll have to deal with it later if/when I become an author.
The Sky's Tears​The small village I live in is full of rain. Ever since I was born, there has been rain here. My father would tell me it was simply the sky's tears, but he did not know why it was crying. No creatures born with the element of fire can survive here, so I do not know what one would look like. My father once compared them to the colors red and orange, he said they give off very warm air. In our village it rarely gets warm, though, so I do not know how to relate. Another thing I do not know of is the sun. I am lucky that my kind does not need the sun to live, unlike our neighbors whose children are small and yellow with black stripes or the parents who are like beautiful yellow flowers with legs instead of a flower stem. They need sunlight to provide them energy, but choose to stay here because our village is warm. It takes days to reach somewhere else that's warm, and we have to go through blizzards. They can only go once a year between the snow falls, but then they have to return before the cold wind can reach them. I am told the sun is bright and yellow by their children.

One day when I was in the field playing with my friends I heard something. I was the only one to notice, so I used my striped brown tail to raise myself up to look in the direction I'd heard the noise. My friends didn't notice and continued chasing each other, but then I saw it. "A Kaschui is coming!" I shouted, and we ran to the village. Kaschuis are terrifying creatures. Like me, they are brown and have a ring on their stomachs, but they are the mature members of their kind, and their rings are thin and yellow, while mine is thick and white. They have sharp claws and stubby tails and small round ears, and their attacks are terrible. My friend and I lost our mothers in one attack. I would not let that happen to anyone else, so we ran to the village to warn everyone. When I reached my family's den to warn my father, he told me to run up the hill with the others. He said they would join me soon, so I ran without asking any more questions.

After several of us climbed the hill, we realized that none of the adults were there. Panic swept through us as we looked down the hill to see the Kaschui roaring in the center of the village. Several of our parents were attacking it, but nothing was strong enough. More Kaschuis were arriving in the distance, and all we could do watch in horror. Some adults were killed or seriously injured by the first one. My father got slashed before my own eyes, and I had to look away before the Kaschui could slash his throat. Then one of my friends gently shook me, the one who had also lost her mother.

"Your father is dead," she said gently, and I hid my face in her long, brown ears, my sobs muffled by all the fluffy pale fur. The rain felt heavy that night, even though it was as steady in falling as always. Why did it have to be this way, with death around us while the sky cried? The night seemed to stretch forever as we all huddled together in horror. By far, this was one of the deadliest attacks yet, if not the deadliest one. Some adults fled elsewhere while the cries rang out through the air, while we couldn't cry, even at the familiar cries. If we did, the Kaschuis could find us and kill us too.

The next morning we were alone. Some of us looked over the hill to see the village in ruins. Blood had mixed with rain, half-eaten bodies were scattered all over the area. I winced at the sight of my father's body, which had hardly any fur left and had the muscles visible. His cold, still heart was the only one in plain sight for us to see, but by him was the body of the Kaschui that did this to him. Our parents must have killed him before the others arrived. We heard something in the distance, and everyone instinctively hid. Except me. I watched as two humans arrived. One was a boy and the other was a girl.

"Oh my gosh, what happened?" the girl asked her companion. She covered her eyes in horror, but the boy seemed calm as he walked through. He looked at the bodies and then the hill we were hiding on, so I quickly lowered myself. We listened as the boy climbed the hill, his boots pounding on the wet ground and closed our eyes. When it stopped, I looked up to see his face looking down on us, making me jump and run to the bushes.

"It seems the Ursaring got the settlement at long last," he called to his friend sadly. Gently he held out his hand to me, which made me step back in fear. "I won't hurt you, Sentret. Don't worry, everything will be all right. We'll take care of you and your friends, and you'll never have to worry about being hurt again." I glanced at my friends, who seemed terrified of this human. What if he took us somewhere and killed us, their eyes seemed to say. But we had already lost everything dear to us, so I slowly moved forward and sniffed his hand. Finally I touched it with my paw, and he smiled. The hand was soft and warm, almost like my mother. Suddenly I felt strange, and the world seemed to get brighter. What was going on? I looked up in surprise.

The sky looked like the color of water but brighter, not dark and gray like normal. Everyone began to slowly emerge from their hiding spots while I simply stared in surprise as the dark clouds left. A bright ball of golden light appeared from behind one, so bright it almost blinded me. "It is the sun!" one of the gold-and-black children of the living yellow flowers cried. They'd told us of it often, everyone who had seen it had. But the sun was more beautiful then I could have ever imagined, even though it was almost blinding me. The human boy smiled as I ran off with my friends to run around. Our fur looked so soft and fluffy when there was no water on it. The other human ran up the hill to watch us play with a smile, and when they finally walked away to return home, we stopped. The rain had stopped when the humans arrived, so we decided to follow the sun-bringers to their home.

They happily shared food with us and smiled at how we were awed by the names they called us. The children of the living yellow flowers are known as Sunkern to humans. My friend with the long ears she always kept rolled up is called a Buneary. The blue round-eared children with a huge blue ball at the end of their tall are Marill. I am a Sentret. Our parents would have different names, but we did not listen because that names made us sad. But we saw two fire element users for the first time. One was a red lizard with a flame at the end of his tail, and the other was a pale creature that had black fur with red holes that shot out fire when it wanted to on its back. The humans called the lizard "Charmander" and the other one "Cyndaquil". They travel with the humans and battle other humans and their partners. Together, all of us are considered "Pokémon", which was amazing to us.

A few days later we arrived at a town and I stayed while some others left, but Buneary said she'd stay too. The town was called "Cherrygrove City", and I found others of my kind in an area humans called "Route 29". Buneary was not considered by humans to be "natural" to the area, so she'd hide when any came. Several years have passed since then, and now I am the same Pokémon as my parents. But it was only shortly after this that I realized something. At my village as a child, my father had always told me the sky was crying, and that no one understood why. I realized that it was crying for every Pokémon that lost its life there. When the humans came, they were willing to take us away, so the sky stopped crying and showed us the sun as a sign we should go.

The same night I realized this I dreamed of the Pokémon the Kaschui killed. My parents were so happy in this beautiful place where the sun was shining and the grass was green and the water was crystal blue. Buneary's parents were there too, and so were these three Pokémon. One was like a floating pink Meowth, another was a huge rainbow-colored bird, and the last one filled me with this mix of emotions that is so hard to explain, and "majestic" was like an insult to it. They were smiling at everyone as the amazing one said, "The sky no longer has to cry for these Pokémon and their children." I woke up smiling. I don't know if the others from my village have realized what I have, but Buneary told me she didn't think of it like that. I've never dreamed about my parents again, but I know they're watching over me. I know all the children from our village, wherever they are, are being watched by their parents. Maybe someday I'll be watching over my children like that, but that won't be happening for a long time now that there are no Kaschui around to kill us. Besides, the sky isn't crying in my new home, and I have a feeling it isn't crying at my old home, either. It will be a while before I see the sky's tears again instead of rain.


----------

